# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Lichte hoofdpijn/duizeligheid rechterdeel hoofd.

## mysticwizard

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds een week last van lichte hoofdpijn aan het rechtse deel van mijn hoofd.
Het voelt aan alsof ik lichtjes duizelig wordt, ik heb ook de neiging om mijn hoofd ergens op te laten rusten en mijn ogen dicht te doen. Echt pijn doet het niet maar het voelt gewoon wat onaangenaam aan. Heef iemand een idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? :s

Groetjes,

----------


## mysticwizard

Ik heb ook de neiging van mij iets minder goed te kunnen concentreren en heb het gevoel dat als ik ver kijk in het landschap, ik iets minder scherp kan zien. (concentratieverlies door dat "zweverig" gevoel in mijn hoofd

----------


## Nikky278

Heb je toevallig ook last van je nek? Ik heb namelijk dezelfde klachten, bij mij komt het door een knoop in een spier in de nek...

Xx

----------


## mysticwizard

Nee.
Maar ik ben eens een paar dagen vroeg gaan slapen en het is zo goed als voorbij.  :Smile:  Het zal aan een vermoeidheid gelegen hebben denk ik.

----------

